# Kelly Osbourne too big for Playboy???



## GPL (Jan 26, 2007)

Hugh Hefner said 'no' to Kelly Osbourne when she wanted to show her body in Playboy, after her "chocolate diet"!
http://www.msnmusicexperience.com/index.asp?page=news
He said it would take too much Photoshopping to publish her pics... 

Kelly; what about Bodacious Magazine??:batting: 

GPL.


----------



## Emma (Jan 26, 2007)

Well it's true, I don't think she is 'good enough' for playboy. People who buy that want to see the 'perfect' big boobed bunny type not people like Kelly Osborne. It's just the way it is.


----------



## XGuy (Jan 26, 2007)

That would be like Paris Hilton wanting to be featured in an erotica BBW magazine.

On another note I read, "Playboy wil geen Kelly Osbourne... Kelly Osbourne, dochter van rockster Ozzy Osbourne"

My first thought was oh my, I know I am not part of the music/hip scene but what have I missed... Then I read "zei laatst nog dat ze onwijs graag naakt..." and realized it was in another language =P


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 26, 2007)

GPL said:


> Hugh Hefner said 'no' to Kelly Osbourne when she wanted to show her body in Playboy, after her "chocolate diet"!
> http://www.msnmusicexperience.com/index.asp?page=news
> He said it would take too much Photoshopping to publish her pics...



Then...DON'T PHOTOSHOP HER. Easy as pie.


----------



## Oona (Jan 26, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Then...DON'T PHOTOSHOP HER. Easy as pie.




I agree completely!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah, this isn't shocking or offensive to me at all. 

The comparison to Paris Hilton wanting to be in one of "our" magazines was dead on. Kelly isn't THAT big, but she's not Playboy material in that respect, and it was a huge part of the story how much Photoshop work they did on Carnie. 

Playboy is all about unrealistic expectations of "all American" beauties, it's fantasy... that Kelly doesn't fit that mold is not surprising.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 27, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Yeah, this isn't shocking or offensive to me at all.
> 
> The comparison to Paris Hilton wanting to be in one of "our" magazines was dead on. Kelly isn't THAT big, but she's not Playboy material in that respect, and it was a huge part of the story how much Photoshop work they did on Carnie.
> 
> Playboy is all about unrealistic expectations of "all American" beauties, it's fantasy... that Kelly doesn't fit that mold is not surprising.



Precisely. Playboy bodies are genetic anomalies. Kelly is a very average-looking girl.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jan 27, 2007)

I just want to know more about this "chocoladedieet."

It's not fattening, is it?


----------



## FatAndProud (Jan 27, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> I just want to know more about this "chocoladedieet."
> 
> It's not fattening, is it?



jeez i've been on it for awhile. and i'll tell you. it works wonders on the thighs, belly, and bresticies. lol

of course. it's my opinion of what 'wonders' is.

P.S. GPL....I don't speak whatever.

Kelly Osbourne, dochter van rockster Ozzy Osbourne, zei laatst nog dat ze onwijs graag naakt in de Playboy wilde staan. De zangeres viel vorig jaar aardig wat kilootjes af doordat ze aan een zelfbedacht chocoladedieet was begonnen. En tja, omdat ze zo lekker was afgevallen, wil ze haar lichaam nu graag aan de rest van de wereld laten zien. Helaas voor Kelly ziet Hugh Hefner, de big boss van de Playboy, het echt niet zitten. Hij zegt dat haar foto's veel te veel moeten worden gephotoshopt en daar heeft hij niet zo'n zin in.

I thought we were homies.


----------



## GPL (Jan 27, 2007)

Need a translation, anyone?

GPL.


----------



## GPL (Jan 27, 2007)

FatAndProud said:


> jeez i've been on it for awhile. and i'll tell you. it works wonders on the thighs, belly, and bresticies. lol
> 
> of course. it's my opinion of what 'wonders' is.
> 
> ...




"Kelly Osbourne, daughter of rockstar Ozzy Osbourne, lately told she wanted to pose naked in the Playboy really badly. The singer lost quite a few pounds last year because she started her self introduced Chocolate diet. And yes, because she "deliciously" lost weight, she wanted to show her body to the rest of the world. Unfortunately for Kelly, Hugh Hefner, the big boss of Playboy, sees nothing in her. He says her pictures need too much Photoshopping and he doesnt have any sence to do that."


----------



## GPL (Jan 27, 2007)

GPL said:


> "Kelly Osbourne, daughter of rockstar Ozzy Osbourne, lately told she wanted to pose naked in the Playboy really badly. The singer lost quite a few pounds last year because she started her self introduced Chocolate diet. And yes, because she *"deliciously" *lost weight, she wanted to show her body to the rest of the world. Unfortunately for Kelly, Hugh Hefner, the big boss of Playboy, sees nothing in her. He says her pictures need too much Photoshopping and he doesnt have any sence to do that."



I personaly dont like the "deliciously" thing in this.
I think kelly is just a cute girl, and why is dieting delicious???

GPL.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 27, 2007)

I think she meant that eating the chocolate was delicious, and that since it as delicious, dieting was easy. I think that just got lost in translation.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 27, 2007)

While it wouldn't be even a little bit healthy, you could certainly lose weight if all you ate was five chocolate truffles every day.

Kelly doesn't have either the body or the "look" for Playboy, simple as that. Neither would an Olympic gymnast, so it has nothing to do with her size or weight, it's just her look. Playmates are sexed up 'girls next door' types, not rocker chicks.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 27, 2007)

I've never found her that interesting but then Ozzie hasn't been very interesting since 1982 or so. She IS a lovely, average looking girl and if she succeeded in losing weight then bully for her.

The women in PLAYBOY are all one type and she isn't it. There are many better venues she can pose in.


Dennis


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 27, 2007)

Still a Skye fan said:


> I've never found her that interesting but then Ozzie hasn't been very interesting since 1982 or so. She IS a lovely, average looking girl and if she succeeded in losing weight then bully for her.
> 
> The women in PLAYBOY are all one type and she isn't it. There are many better venues she can pose in.
> 
> ...



She has. She modeled some of Venexiana's clothes one season.


----------



## GPL (Jan 27, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I think she meant that eating the chocolate was delicious, and that since it as delicious, dieting was easy. I think that just got lost in translation.



No it isnt. If you read the original text and the translation really close, you can see I didnt change a thing!
The dutch tend to call everything "lekker" (delicious)...

GPL.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 27, 2007)

GPL said:


> No it isnt. If you read the original text and the translation really close, you can see I didnt change a thing!
> The dutch tend to call everything "lekker" (delicious)...
> 
> GPL.



No no! Not that you misinterpreted anything, but the concept of diet food being delicious, or diet food being candy-like, translates well to Dutch.


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 27, 2007)

Didn't the female wrestler, Chyna, pose for Playboy. She certainly doesn't fit the mold of the typical playmate.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 27, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> Didn't the female wrestler, Chyna, pose for Playboy. She certainly doesn't fit the mold of the typical playmate.



Yes, but Kelly does not photograph well. I'm not trying to be mean. 







This is Kelly in Venexiana, fixed up by the best make-up and hair designers ever. She has been photoshopped to death. She is still sub-par on the pretty scale at any weight, in any clothing.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 27, 2007)

I'd rather see her dad Ozzy reunite with Black Sabbath to play a party at the Playboy mansion and at the end of "Am I Going Insane?" Hef and a couple other top PB staffers could be beheaded.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 27, 2007)

One more of Kelly:







I'm sorry. Ick, thin or fat.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 27, 2007)

I say she's better off not doing Playboy. She should find some venue that appreciates women of all sizes and types, not just the "perfect" plastic Barbie look.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 27, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> This is Kelly in Venexiana, fixed up by *the best make-up and hair designers ever*.


And THAT'S what they came up with?

Hardly a fair starting block to say if someone's pretty or not.


----------



## lemmink (Jan 27, 2007)

Kelly looks a lot better with dark hair/coloured hair and with a slightly more hip/alternative cutesy look. 






She definitely isn't playboy material, but I think she can look good in photographs, so long as she isn't been made up to look the way regular models are.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 27, 2007)

HAHAHAHA, Wag. 

It's Venexiana. Don't ask.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 27, 2007)

lemmink said:


> Kelly looks a lot better with dark hair/coloured hair and with a slightly more hip/alternative cutesy look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe that's it. This trying to look like the bleach blonde trustfund babies like Nicole, Paris, etc. ain't working.

No offense to anyone. I have a good friend who is a non-famous bleach blonde trustfund baby.


----------



## GPL (Jan 27, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Yes, but Kelly does not photograph well. I'm not trying to be mean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She looks very much like her mother in this picture. I mean her face!

To get back to Bodacious Magazine: I think this mag has the quality Playboy has, but with real women!! Please check out their site one day 

GPL.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 27, 2007)

Bodacious Magazine women are Playboy gorgeous though!


----------



## Zoom (Jan 27, 2007)

There are microorganisms that are too big for Playboy. Does this really come as a surprise?

Wait until Heftnerd croaks, then the FAs can put the screws on the magazine.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 28, 2007)

Kelly also has the Fat Face syndrome. She's been called chubby when she wasn't, remotely, because of that, many times. Chubby faces = also not good in Playboy.

Zoom's right...nobody's small enough for Playboy. Their models *used* to be statistical anomalies, now I'd argue that the images--not their stats, but what you see--are statistical impossibilities. They are SO photoshopped, insanely so, they have no pussies, as far as I can tell, just some very confusing landing strips and weird even more Photoshopped Junk, their boobs all have EDGES because they're so fake, but weird edges, there are no pores... They're actually kind of farcical now, not just remote impossibilities. Just nuts. 

My doctor's offices are all in the Playboy building...always think it's funny to see all these pregnant women lumbering in and out of the building (many GYNs there) under that big chrome sign.


----------



## AgentSkelly (Jan 28, 2007)

Its been a while, but wasn't the thinner Roseanne in Playboy?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 28, 2007)

Nevermind her size or or perceived attractiveness or unattractiveness, isn't she too young to be in Playboy?


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jan 28, 2007)

It would take too much Photoshopping for Kelly to be Playboy material! Offensive yes, surprising no! 

Of course, I am a shocked that Playboy admitted that they used airbrushing and Photoshop. I thought that that would spoil the fantasy for people.

Playboy doesn't deserve her!


----------



## moonvine (Jan 28, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> Didn't the female wrestler, Chyna, pose for Playboy. She certainly doesn't fit the mold of the typical playmate.



I believe that I heard that Hugh Hefner invited Emme (the "plus sized" model) to pose for Playboy. She turned him down, then framed the letter and hung it on the wall. Probably exactly what I'd do.

Probably 99.5% of thin women aren't invited to pose in Playboy. Not sure why there is an uproar over one used-to-be-a-tiny-bit-chunky-but-is-now-average/thin-woman that isn't.

(Actually, I looked up her stats - apparently she used to be a size 14, now a size 10. So she went from below average to even more below average.)


----------



## moonvine (Jan 28, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> Nevermind her size or or perceived attractiveness or unattractiveness, isn't she too young to be in Playboy?




She's 22. Not sure how old you have to be to be in Playboy, but I believe 21 would cover it for sure.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 28, 2007)

moonvine said:


> I believe that I heard that Hugh Hefner invited Emme (the "plus sized" model) to pose for Playboy. She turned him down, then framed the letter and hung it on the wall. Probably exactly what I'd do.
> 
> Probably 99.5% of thin women aren't invited to pose in Playboy. Not sure why there is an uproar over one used-to-be-a-tiny-bit-chunky-but-is-now-average/thin-woman that isn't.
> 
> (Actually, I looked up her stats - apparently she used to be a size 14, now a size 10. So she went from below average to even more below average.)



It's usually not for impressive reasons they get thin either. If anyone wants a crappy picture of Nicole Richie licking coke off a plate, I'm happy to oblige.  Lohan is rumored to use coke too.


----------



## Caligula (Jan 28, 2007)

lol dispite being way to heavy for playboy(hey, come on guys, we all know what playboy represents and until there is a major shift in public openion than she shouldnt be in it..it wont sell) she also isnt terribly attractive by todays standerds. I dont know what she was thinking.


----------



## GWARrior (Jan 28, 2007)

GPL said:


> No it isnt. If you read the original text and the translation really close, you can see I didnt change a thing!
> The dutch tend to call everything "lekker" (delicious)...
> 
> GPL.



she meant the word "delicious" was a play on the chocolate thing...


----------



## fishhat (Jan 28, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Yes, but Kelly does not photograph well. I'm not trying to be mean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








agreed


----------



## GPL (Jan 28, 2007)

GWARrior said:


> she meant the word "delicious" was a play on the chocolate thing...



I know what I read in Dutch, dont you think? lol
The word delicious WASNT a play on the chocolate thing. I know she meant it would be, but I already answered her on that 
It is just a Dutch thing to call everything delicious..., even dieting.

GPL.


----------



## Tim_FA (Jan 28, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> Well it's true, I don't think she is 'good enough' for playboy. People who buy that want to see the 'perfect' big boobed bunny type not people like Kelly Osborne. It's just the way it is.



Hey!! I read that mag when I was a teenager,.. I can assure you that I read it for the articles


----------



## GPL (Jan 28, 2007)

Tim_FA said:


> Hey!! I read that mag when I was a teenager,.. I can assure you that I read it for the articles



Tim, you now have a wife who is more worth than 4 Playboy girls; in weight and beauty:wubu: Lucky bastard! lol

GPL.


----------



## elle camino (Jan 28, 2007)

here is a list of things in this thread which i absolutely do not understand:

1. the implication the kelly is, if not 'fat', something other than skinny. wtf, people. she's decidedly thin. it's pretty strange that seemingly when the entire world looks at her, all they see is her wide jawline, and TA DA! she's fat. does nobody remember what sharon osbourne's face used to look like and what ozzy's still looks like? those are her PARENTS! of course she's going to have a prominent jaw. her actual BODY, however, is nowhere even slightly approaching overweight.
no wonder her mom has spent the last decade getting her jawbone sanded down and having all the fat sucked out of her face and everywhere else. i for one am really impressed that kelly's been able to avoid developing the same plastic surgery addiction her mom has, considering how her appearance is constantly picked apart by the public. 
let's look at a couple photos. 









that is not a fat girl, a chubby girl, or even a plump girl. that is a skinny girl.
just because she's not lurching around looking like a famine victim doesn't mean she isn't thin. 

2. the implication that playboy only features typical blonde barbie types. playboy has ALWAYS done celebrity features, and the celeb ladies they DO shoot aren't usually the typical playboy stereotype. as someone already mentioned, they put frickin CHYNA on their cover for chrissakes. 

3. the implication that kelly osbourne isn't pretty. granted, this is a total matter of taste, but i personally think she's fucking gorgeous.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jan 28, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Yes, but Kelly does not photograph well. I'm not trying to be mean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Maybe the problem is that the "best" make up and hair designers ever thought they were prepping her as a stunt double for Marie Ann Touinette?


----------



## elle camino (Jan 28, 2007)

guys, that's an editorial fashion spread. it's not supposed to be the same thing your average gal wears out on the street.
it's conceptual. i think she looks lovely.


----------



## moonvine (Jan 28, 2007)

elle camino said:


> guys, that's an editorial fashion spread. it's not supposed to be the same thing your average gal wears out on the street.
> it's conceptual. i think she looks lovely.




I think she's beautiful too. I was reading this thinking damn, if people think she's *ugly*, I need to go around with a bag over my head!

Also think she's thin to average.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 28, 2007)

I snickered because, Elle, MV, you guys are LOVELY. 

KO is not, IMO.


----------



## elle camino (Jan 28, 2007)

also aahahahah at 'marie ann toinette'.

oh that marie ann!


----------



## gregjigga5 (Jan 28, 2007)

Call me crazy, but Kelly Osborne kinda does it for me...of course, the accent helps.


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 29, 2007)

Personally I think Kelly Osbourne is a beautiful girl. I think she looks a lot better when she's sporting a more toned-down, natural look (the bleach-blonde trust fund baby look doesn't really do it for me. lol) But thats just me. Regardless of anyone's opinions, I think anyone who has seen Playboy magazine at one time or another can agree that she does not posess the look of a typical Playboy model. 

It is true that they will have have one or two 'celebrity guest spots' as it were each year, often featuring someone with a look you would not normally expect to find in Playboy (ie, Chyna, Rosanne, LaToya Jackson et al.) Honestly, I think that if Kelly were of an appropriate age back when "The Osbourne's" TV series on MTV was still at the height of its popularity, she very may well have gotten the green light from ol' Hef. The fact of the matter is, regardless of anyone's opinions, the powers that be at Playboy will say 'yea' or 'nay' to anyone they please based soley on whatever they feel will sell the most magazines. That usually translates to either models with that "classic" Playboy look, or "freak-of-the-week" front page drama queens. Unfortunately for her, Kelly meets neither criteria at the moment. 

Just the fact that there is a story about her getting _rejected_ by the magazine shows that Osbourne's people are doing whatever they can, grasping at straws to keep her name is press, for better or worse. Maybe she should get a gig singing the National Anthem at a major sporting event... that could be just the break she needs. (hehe)

But in my opinion.... personally, I would love it if Kelly Osbourne were in Playboy.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 29, 2007)

Maybe Im alone in thinking this. But yeah Kelly might not be the MOST photogenic celeb out there. But shes Ozzy Osbournes daughter.... she was like in rehab at age 15 or something... nawI don't know... But point is... I think shes hawt. Shes got the I don't give a fuck attitude and I like that. She was way more cute when she was chubby but oh well. I still love the chick


----------



## mossystate (Jan 29, 2007)

Pardon me if I don't give a flip if a rag like Playboy will not feature a plump
woman...oy...I think I will not be outraged...yeah...I know I won't..


----------



## Tooz (Jan 29, 2007)

I think Kelly would look much better if she wore less makeup and ... didn't mess with her hair so much. I don't think she's Playboy material, though, and it's not because she's "too ugly" or "too fat" or too whatever. When you look at Playboy girls, they all have sort of the same facial features and what have you. Kelly just looks more unique. However, other celebs have bought their way into Playboy magazine, and she shouldn't be any different, I think. I'm sure people would still buy the magazine if she appeared in it. It wouldn't be like, "OH NO. LOOK WHO IS IN PLAYBOY I AM NEVER BUYING THAT AGAIN OH MY EYES."


----------



## GPL (Jan 29, 2007)

I think I would start buying Playboy Magazine when some of our Dimensions girls appeared in the magazine  
But oh well..., you girls are all too good for such a piece of paper:batting: 

GPL


----------



## marlowegarp (Jan 29, 2007)

Kelly Osbourne, like Fat Anna Nichole are guilty pleasures, indeed. They're fun to look at for a few minutes, but I'm really not shedding any tears over Oz's daughter's lost self-esteem.


----------



## Nutella (Jan 30, 2007)

LJ Rock said:


> But in my opinion.... personally, I would love it if Kelly Osbourne were in Playboy.




*Me too! And I would buy 2 copies. 1 for you and 1 for me! Or we could share?? 

I always fancied Kelly. I'm curious about that chocolate diet though.. hehe*


----------



## speakeasy (Jan 30, 2007)

GPL said:


> I think I would start buying Playboy Magazine when some of our Dimensions girls appeared in the magazine:batting:
> 
> GPL


Amen. 
Plus 10 characters.


----------



## GPL (Jan 30, 2007)

:d :d :d 

GPL.


----------



## Placebo (Jan 30, 2007)

but am I the only one who has noticed that everyone who has posted has completely overlooked the fact that she is spoiled rotten, and probably _needs_ someone to tell her "NO" once in a while?

personally...I find her extremely irritating


----------



## elle camino (Jan 30, 2007)

Placebo said:


> but am I the only one who has noticed that everyone who has posted has completely overlooked the fact that she is spoiled rotten[...]


...do you know her personally?
seeing as how NOBODY gets to choose who their parents are, i don't see the point in making broad assumptions about her personality just because she happened to be born into a wealthy family.
i have friends who know her and have worked with her, and they all say she's incredibly genuine, sweet, and down to earth.


----------



## Placebo (Jan 30, 2007)

My assumption wasn't "broad" but yes, it is an assumption, based on her behavior on the short lived ozzy show where all she would do is whine and bitch and moan about not getting her way and throwing temper tantrums like a 5 year old. Could it have been clever editing? sure...( reality TV isn't actual reality, duh) but I highly doubt the producers of the show made her throw fits like that.

I never said that just because you are born into a wealthy family you are automatically spoiled, there's the part where you are putting words in my mouth... 

I have plenty of friends who are down to earth individuals, who's parents taught them the value of a dollar even though they have a couple mill in a trust fund. They drove beater cars in high school like the rest of us punks and only recieved gifts when they accomplished something. I also know people who were born with silver spoons up there asses and there parents spoon fed them until they were well into their 20's, driving their lexus SC's and mercedes to community college, not to actually better themselves and learn something useful for life, but to hang out in the parking lot, skip class and be more concerned with their overly gelled hair and what club they were going out to later in the evening.

So yeah, you've got one up on me being 2 degrees from her person, and you have second hand knowledge of her character... but I'm callin it like I see it in this case, and I still find her irritating


----------



## Placebo (Jan 30, 2007)

oh yeah, and just in case anyone thought I was defending hef's decision, i'm not... just giving a different perspective on the issue


----------



## Placebo (Jan 30, 2007)

Placebo said:


> oh yeah, and just in case anyone thought I was defending hef's decision, i'm not... just giving a different perspective on the issue


erm... not perspective.... tangent... why can't I edit my posts?


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 30, 2007)

Placebo said:


> erm... not perspective.... tangent... why can't I edit my posts?



You can only edit for 15 mins (or maybe 30, I can't recall if he changed it again).


----------



## elle camino (Jan 30, 2007)

Placebo said:


> My assumption wasn't "broad" but yes, it is an assumption, based on her behavior on the short lived ozzy show where all she would do is whine and bitch and moan about not getting her way and throwing temper tantrums like a 5 year old. Could it have been clever editing? sure...( reality TV isn't actual reality, duh) but I highly doubt the producers of the show made her throw fits like that.



sweet fancy moses SHE WAS 14. if there was a camera crew documenting ANY teenager's every move between the ages of like 14 and 17 and then editing the most outrageous and ridiculous moments into a sitcom format you'd best believe they'd come off as something of a douche, as well. those are gnarly years in every kid's development, regardless of whether you've got cash or not. 
also i watched the HELL out of that show and i don't remember her ever throwing fits, per se. sure she raised her voice, but her whole family was basically constantly yelling at each other. hardly fair to single her out. 

clearly you're aware that TV reality is far from actual reality, and that whether a kid's born into money has little bearing on whether they turn out to be a good person or not. 
so, for karma's sake, maybe consider the fact that since you DON'T know this person, maybe it's best that you avoid calling her a stuck up brat. 
hell, she could be. neither of us actually know. but it's really silly to assume the worst just because she's famous.


----------



## shadowmaker87 (Jan 31, 2007)

i dont c the big deal bout her posin 4 playboy?! i just saw her website n must say that she 's a pretty woman to b in pictures! if i was a photographer i would take pix of her in a heartbeat ;hugh is stupid 4 turnin her down! speakin of hugh ; wasnt he the 1 who took pix of carnie wilson?; wasnt he the 1 who tooks of roseanne?! gee let me see here hmmmmmmmm,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, yes!,,,,,,,, yes he did! cmon hugh give the guys who love big women a chance to b in ur mag! i know there s mags out there 4 big women but playboy should spice it up a little............... but thats me!
:kiss2: i hope that all ppl who read this agree with me!


----------



## SparkGirl (Jan 31, 2007)

elle camino said:


> also i watched the HELL out of that show and i don't remember her ever throwing fits, per se. sure she raised her voice, but her whole family was basically constantly yelling at each other. hardly fair to single her out.



***Ahem*** You don't remember Ozzy saying "Kelly's having another "wobbler", a phrase he used specifically for her tantrums. In fact, they did a whole segment on her tantrums.

I don't think she was/is, a bad kid, but she sure was spoiled. They had several segments on her shopping sprees with Daddy's credit card (that she even lost, once).

Sure, they're a crazier-than-average family, but they also were the ones that took in Kelly's friend, Robert, when his mom died. That counted for a lot in my book.

As far as Kelly being in Playboy, it's all about WHEN a celebrity is in the spotlight that has more to do with anything, than how they look, necessarily, ie Madonna (pre-yoga), Jenna from Survivor, Anna Nicole at a size 14, Adrianne Curry (before fake boobs) and Farrah Fawcett well into her 50's.

I do feel that Hef's comment about airbrushing was crude and unnecessary.


----------



## Placebo (Jan 31, 2007)

You keep puting words in my mouth, it's mildly frustrating elle.... I didn't say she was spoiled because she was born into wealth, and I never said she was spoiled because she was famous, it's based on what I've viewed in the past and the fact that if they are that spoiled by age 14, 99.99999 percent of the time, they are going to be that spoiled when they are in their 20's (barring the possibility of something amazingly life altering or devastating happening between that time period). 
Like I said before, *I'm callin' it like I see it*, silver spoon up the butt, etc..

And I'll worry about my own karma, thanks.... I doubt its the end of the world for me for ragging on a B list celebrity on an online message board. If anyone has to be worried about karma it's the people working for the tabloids.


----------



## Placebo (Jan 31, 2007)

shadowmaker87 said:


> i dont c the big deal bout her posin 4 playboy?! i just saw her website n must say that she 's a pretty woman to b in pictures! if i was a photographer i would take pix of her in a heartbeat ;hugh is stupid 4 turnin her down! speakin of hugh ; wasnt he the 1 who took pix of carnie wilson?; wasnt he the 1 who tooks of roseanne?! gee let me see here hmmmmmmmm,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, yes!,,,,,,,, yes he did! cmon hugh give the guys who love big women a chance to b in ur mag! i know there s mags out there 4 big women but playboy should spice it up a little............... but thats me!
> :kiss2: i hope that all ppl who read this agree with me!


my big book of grammar and the dictionary beside it sitting in front of me just burst into flames.... 

....seriously


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 1, 2007)

Well I for one remember Kelly's temper tantrums, lol. But I also remember Jack being an asshole, lol. I loved that show...LOVE IT...it was like a train wreck.

But Kelly and Jack were just teenages...and when I was a teenager EVERYTHING was a crisis.

However, I don't think Kelly is pretty. At all...never have. She's not a monster, not terribly ugly....just not model pretty. But beauty is in the eyes of the beholder and I know lots of people think she is beautiful. 

Playboy is for men who like thin women and "good articles" lol. I think if Starbucks started selling cheap beer on tap, it would not go over well with their customers.....the same is true here.....you have a specific audience.

And as far as Kelly being spoiled....hell yeah she is!! But most kids who have famous parents, live in a mansion, and have money coming out their ears are. She's not much different than most I guess. I wouldn't know. I'm poor, lol.


----------



## Veronica VonDiesel (Feb 2, 2007)

I agree wholeheartedly with Elle! I should be so lovely as Kelly Osborne. I only hope to have her "kiss my ass" attitude as well! 

As for Playboy, I think it's not about her body (even though that's the excuse they've come up with). I think that's she's too "alternative" (attitude-wise) to fit the tastes of the average Playboy reader (who generally likes "his" gals to be pretty traditional in the gender role department.)

-VV



elle camino said:


> guys, that's an editorial fashion spread. it's not supposed to be the same thing your average gal wears out on the street.
> it's conceptual. i think she looks lovely.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Feb 2, 2007)

that nobody knows what Kelly Osborne is like unless they are actually personally acquainted with her. Drawing an opinion based on having seen her on a reality tv show is wrong. For all we know, her dad insisted she take the credit card despite her protests. Or maybe he gave it to her after she did some chores or something. Many many wealthy parents, especially self made ones want to ensure that their children grow up knowing the value of work.

And she lost a credit card? OOOHH. That means she's spoiled, because it's not like any adult has ever done that.

At any rate, it's well known that reality tv is manipulated, edited, and mostly scripted. It's not like just following somebody around with a camcorder and doing a live feed. The producers of The Osbornes may have decided to make Kelly's 'character' that of a 'spoiled rock 'n roll princess type.' We really dont' know.


----------



## Jes (Feb 2, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> I just want to know more about this "chocoladedieet."
> 
> It's not fattening, is it?



I've been on it for years.

Have you taken a look at my ass?


----------



## Jes (Feb 2, 2007)

did i tell my story about my pal who used to do the stripping for playboy, yet? i don't recall.


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 2, 2007)

Jes said:


> I've been on it for years.
> 
> Have you taken a look at my ass?



I think that's more from the mozzarellasticksdieet.


----------



## Jes (Feb 2, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> I think that's more from the mozzarellasticksdieet.



haha. you have a point, j. but who can resist that delicious cheesy goodness, oozing out of your mouth and onto your shirt?

i, for one, cannot.


----------

